# AV1 - Adveritas Limited



## System (18 December 2012)

On 10 October 2012, Fortunis Resources entered into a farm-in and joint venture agreement with Barrambie Minerals Limited (BML) to earn up to a 51% interest in Exploration Licence E57/838 in the East Murchison region of Western Australia. The Tenement comprises BML's Barrambie Project. The company also entered into a deed of assignment and assumption with BML pursuant to which it agreed to pay a royalty of 1.5% of the company's share of profits received from the recovery of minerals from the tenement.

http://www.fortunisresources.com.au


----------



## System (29 June 2015)

On June 29th, 2015, Fortunis Resources Limited (FOT) changed its name and ASX code to Tech Mpire Limited (TMP).


----------



## System (7 December 2018)

On December 7th, 2018, Tech Mpire Limited (TMP) changed its name and ASX code to Adveritas Limited (AV1).


----------



## greggles (13 December 2018)

Adveritas has been quietly making share price gains since late October and has risen from around 4c to a high of 14c today. The gains appear to have been as a result of encouraging news regarding the company's TrafficGuard® Software-as-a-Service (SaaS) which was launched in July 2018 and has begun generating revenue for AV1. On 12 November the company further reported that TrafficGuard has achieved key technology milestones and has been enhanced with significant new features.

Something here perhaps for the technophiles who understand the TrafficGuard product and its potential?


----------



## barney (14 December 2018)

greggles said:


> *has risen from around 4c to a high of 14c today*.




Still trading at 13 cents today … absolute mystery this one


----------



## Trav. (3 May 2019)

popped up on my weekly scan and looks interesting. Recent completion of $2M placement @ $0.165 and closed today @ $0.145 plus they won a contract on the 11/4 so maybe they can start being cash flow positive.


----------



## Knobby22 (4 May 2019)

Trav. said:


> popped up on my weekly scan and looks interesting. Recent completion of $2M placement @ $0.165 and closed today @ $0.145 plus they won a contract on the 11/4 so maybe they can start being cash flow positive.
> 
> View attachment 94328



The company does seem to be having success. I recently bought a small holding just before the raising. Soon find out whether it's a dud or star.


----------



## Trav. (4 May 2019)

ok so I have done my 5 minutes of research and determined that TrafficGuard (one of the products sold by AV1) is used to protect companies that advertise within an app. The advertiser would pay the owner of the app for each click on their advert and I suppose subsequent installation of the product / game etc. The people advertising do not want to pay for fraudulent clicks by bot's so TrafficGuard has a number of ways to determine the difference between human and bot then blocks the bot and the company does not get charged for this fake traffic.

I suppose that the amount of money being spent on advertising around the world is huge and paying for fraudulent hits that dont reaching the target audience could chew up your advertising budget pretty quick.

How do you price something like this? I have no idea but I had not thought about this being an issue before and I do not know how many companies are competing in this space but I am sure that the hardest part is getting your first significant order and it appears that they have done this now so it will be one to watch.


----------



## Knobby22 (5 May 2019)

The company has a chequered history. They have completely changed their focus. Their now ex largest shareholder is in trouble for fraud and has sold out which has depressed the SP.
The raisings however are in house and tightly controlled to limit dilution. No interest in an SPP.
I think the upside could be very good.


----------



## Trav. (5 May 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> I think the upside could be very good.



Let’s hope so as I will be taking a position next week


----------



## Knobby22 (6 May 2019)

Big drop today, now below my buying price of 0.135. Hmmm.


----------



## Trav. (6 May 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Big drop today, now below my buying price of 0.135. Hmmm.




yeah sorry about that @Knobby22 I bought in today and the kiss of death has been given to AV1


----------



## rnr (6 May 2019)

Trav. said:


> yeah sorry about that @Knobby22 I bought in today and the kiss of death has been given to AV1




Eh? What's this? I though you were giving mouth-to-mouth resuscitation!


----------



## Knobby22 (10 May 2019)

Price appears to be stabilising. Time to be a little patient.

Those informed investors who participated in the raising at 16.5c must be feeling some pain.


----------



## Knobby22 (20 May 2019)

Big smile!


----------



## Trav. (20 May 2019)

Knobby22 said:


> Big smile!



haha I was thinking that you might have been buying again today...does $77k sound about right ? 

Nice to see a bit of volume today and hopefully continues for the rest of week.


----------



## Knobby22 (1 July 2019)

Trav. said:


> haha I was thinking that you might have been buying again today...does $77k sound about right ?
> 
> Nice to see a bit of volume today and hopefully continues for the rest of week.




Another nice win today. Feeling more confident.


----------



## Trav. (1 July 2019)

Yes looking good. I’m still holding and waiting patiently, just lack of volume and not really getting noticed by anyone.


----------



## Knobby22 (14 August 2019)

Placement at 10c by existing holders. 2.8mil.
A bit of a confidence boost.


----------



## Trav. (14 August 2019)

AV1 has been on my **** list for a while now as I should have sold in June as SP really started to dive. Being stubborn ( stupid ) I am still holding and hoping that today's news and SP rise will turn it around for AV1. 

Still small volume which has been an issue for me as I see games being played (easy to drive price down) by some and the liquidity becomes an issue when looking for an exit.


----------



## barney (14 August 2019)

Trav. said:


> AV1 has been on my **** list for a while now



Interesting …. Over subscribed cap raise … Director involved … mmm


----------



## Trav. (14 August 2019)

barney said:


> Interesting …. Over subscribed cap raise … Director involved … mmm




Still down 24% on my trade so yes not my best trade at the moment.


----------



## Knobby22 (31 August 2019)

My tip for this month.
Hoping for a good report Monday and a few more deals.


----------



## Knobby22 (20 September 2019)

I am being patient with this one, because if it bolts the rewards will be great.

Not the greatest English below: Good to see they are confident "however" (and then shows why so the word however shouldn't have been used).

From the annual report issued today:

_Whilst the future of Adveritas looks extremely positive as we enter the sales phase, we are still early in our journey. We are confident,"however", that the 2019-2020 financial year will see strong growth in revenue from enterprise level clients as well as increased new TrafficGuard functionalities to service clients at the mid and low-level price point to expand our total addressable market.
_


----------



## Knobby22 (10 October 2019)

There you go 15c!


----------



## barney (11 October 2019)

Trav. said:


> Still down 24% on my trade so yes not my best trade at the moment.




You back in the black now Trav?


----------



## Trav. (11 October 2019)

barney said:


> You back in the black now Trav?



Yes mate, hopefully AV1 can break the shackles off and continue this run.


----------



## barney (11 October 2019)

Trav. said:


> Yes mate, hopefully AV1 can break the shackles off and continue this run.



Yeah, good luck with it. Always nice when that portfolio dollar sign turns back to green


----------



## Trav. (14 October 2019)

Well officially of my **** list now



Trav. said:


> AV1 has been on my **** list for a while now as I should have sold in June as SP really started to dive. Being stubborn ( stupid ) I am still holding and hoping that today's news and SP rise will turn it around for AV1.
> 
> Still small volume which has been an issue for me as I see games being played (easy to drive price down) by some and the liquidity becomes an issue when looking for an exit.
> 
> View attachment 96776


----------



## Knobby22 (15 October 2019)

I bought more shares at 12c, wish I had bought lower, so my average price is 0.129c.

Strategy update today is not required and makes me think they are going to do another raising. Recurring revenue needs to be a lot higher before they are profitable. It all depends how quickly they get new partners. We shall see over the next 6 months.


----------



## Knobby22 (15 October 2019)

Sold a third just in case there is a raising.


----------



## Trav. (4 November 2019)

I sold today at 17c (16.7% up) so the brakes should be released for you mate @Knobby22 good luck !!


----------



## barney (4 November 2019)

Trav. said:


> I sold today at 17c (16.7% up) so the brakes should be released for you mate @Knobby22 good luck !!




If you decide to sell and you sell at the high of the day which is also the equal high of the last 7 months, you have to be happy with that, whether it goes higher or not


----------



## Trav. (4 November 2019)

@barney  It took me nearly 2 weeks waiting on that order to filled. 

Also looking at my records my original target was 18c but run out of patience as can be seen in this thread.


----------



## Knobby22 (6 November 2019)

Trav. said:


> @barney  It took me nearly 2 weeks waiting on that order to filled.
> 
> Also looking at my records my original target was 18c but run out of patience as can be seen in this thread.



19c now. You did release the brakes!


----------



## Knobby22 (15 November 2019)

The AGM must have ben convincing, did anyone go? Price at 22c as I speak on no news.


----------



## Knobby22 (25 November 2019)

Sold at 19c today. Probably should have got more but really want the money for something else. Also worried price was going to continue dropping.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 August 2020)

nothing out of the ordinary:

 02 Aug: Key Highlights 







> ● All sales channels gaining momentum
> ● Continued strong growth in subscribers to TrafficGuard’s Freemium product (fraud detection)
> ● Strong initial conversions of Freemium subscribers to paying “land and expand” customers
> ● Growing revenues and pipeline in TrafficGuard’s Google Pay-Per-Click anti-fraud product
> ...




then  a bit of whooshka and a Speeding Ticket on Friday 14 Aug


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 April 2021)

and buy the rumour, sell the fact? (if you can find a buyer)


*Key highlights (Ann. 12 April): *

● _Freemium subscribers, a lead indicator of future growth in paying customers, up 49% (since 31 December 2020) and most recently grew 23% MoM in March _
_● Freemium subscribers now sit at around ~ 2,100 companies 
● New sign ups occurring daily from all around the world 
● Conversion from Freemium subscriber to paying customer remains above management expectations, averaging 15% in the March quarter vs a global average of 2-5% 
● Adveritas is now providing its TrafficGuard anti-fraud protection to approximately 170 paying customers, up from 120 (as at 31 December 2020) _

TrafficGuard detects, mitigates and reports on ad fraud before it impacts digital advertising budgets.  Three formidable layers of protection block both general invalid traffic (GIVT) and sophisticated invalid traffic (SIVT) to ensure that digital advertising results in legitimate advertising engagement.  TrafficGuard uses patent-pending technology and proprietary big data accumulated by the performance advertising business previously operated by the Company.


----------

